# The Elysium Theatre Swansea 2016



## andylen

It has been said on another site the the locals couldn't do it, and we did and the whole of the front too.Had some info from a friend that the owner sleeps in there sometimes. Certainly looks that way with bedding, also one of the rooms has a nice chair and some bottles of booze half drunk around it. 

A visit twice in the same day with @dirge and non member Steve

History most of you know it so will keep it brief. 

A very impressive high fronted building at the top end of Swansea High Street just seconds away from the main line station. The Elysium Cinema opened on 11th April 1914 in a building which was part used as the Dock Workers Hall. It was designed by the architectural firm Ward & Ward of the Strand, London. It closed as a cinema in 1960 and went over to use as a bingo hall, which had closed by 1994. It has been boarded up for many years now.

On with the pictures. 


























Bit of fungu growing on the stairs. 


















Loads of old slot machines and a bingo machine to the left.






One of the hallways in the front building. 



Had to go into a cellar to get up the left front part. Rented accommodation ?






Very top floor. 



Front entrance hall.



Back down to the Bingo hall.















Thanks for watching folks.


----------



## dirge

Brilliant set of photos there mate! Was an absolute top explore, worth all them trial and error failed attempts. My most wanted explore can now be ticked off my list!


----------



## HughieD

Fantastic. Loved that. Those glazed green tiles are great.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Looking at your photos I see some nice art decor still remaining. I wonder if the arcade machines can be saved, the bingo one looks a rare one.


----------



## odeon master

Thanks for posting, its full of old stuff this one, sadly a lot of water getting in by the looks of it, going very rotton.
Shame its been allowed to get in this state.
Mind, our own derelict cinema which has never been posted on any forum to date should have been left that way, as after 14 years sealed up derelict, an indian family bought it, runied it turning it into an all world buffet restraunt.
sadly it will never be a cinema again, internally ruined, and after only 2 years open after their refurb, its closed down.

THE ODEON MAN


----------



## Sam Haltin

odeon master said:


> Thanks for posting, its full of old stuff this one, sadly a lot of water getting in by the looks of it, going very rotton.
> Shame its been allowed to get in this state.
> Mind, our own derelict cinema which has never been posted on any forum to date should have been left that way, as after 14 years sealed up derelict, an indian family bought it, runied it turning it into an all world buffet restraunt.
> sadly it will never be a cinema again, internally ruined, and after only 2 years open after their refurb, its closed down.
> 
> THE ODEON MAN



Sad, just a waste of money. Better to keep it as a cinema with art-deco mouldings.


----------



## Dawnwarrior

Nice work guys. Quality report...


----------



## smiler

Loved it, Thanks


----------

